# RoHaSu sagt Hallo



## RoHaSu (2. Aug. 2017)

_Guten Abend,

ich bin vor kurzem auf dieses Forum gestoßen und lese seit dem gerne die Beiträge.
Ich bin ein Familienpapa mit Frau und 4 Kindern. (42, 40, 19, 15, 13, 7) 

Ich habe mich *2016* dazu entschlossen meinen Traum von einem eigenen Teich zu erfüllen und habe dann *09/2016* begonnen meinen Teich auszubuddeln. Nach sieben Tagen hatte ich dann ein Loch von ca.
6,5 m x 8,5 m x 1,75 m in meinem Garten. Dieses durfte dann bis *04/2017* so bleiben. Dann habe ich den Untergrund ordentlich gereinigt und von Steinchen befreit. Darauf schichtete ich dann 2 Lagen 300mg/mm² Fließ und darauf eine PVC Folie 1 mm Stärke. Den Rand habe ich so modelliert das ich ohne Feldsteine auskomme und somit der Teich ein recht natürliches Ambiente bekam.

Dann wurden Pflanzen gesetzt und eine Filteranlage selbst gebaut! 3x 300l Wassertonnen je ein Überlauf der auf den Grund der nächsten Tonne führt, so das das Wasser immer von unten nach oben durch die Filtermedien muss! Am ende ist ein kleiner selbst gemauerter Wasserfall.
Einen Skimmer für das Oberflächenwasser habe ich aus einem eckigen Mörteltuppen gebaut der dann das Wasser mittels einer Oase-Pumpe in einen kleinen Filter pummt und dieser befördert das Wasser in ein kleines Sumpfgebiet wo alles noch bio-gefiltert wird und schlussendlich in den Teich fließt.

So es sieht alles eigentlich sehr schick aus so das ich dann *06/2017* 5 kleine Kois (20 cm) 1 Sterlett (Albino 35 cm) und Schleierschwänze ca. 25 cm einsetzte.#

1. Tonne ---> Filterbürsten
2. Tonne ---> Schaumstoff- und Japanmatten
3. Tonne ---> Schaumstoffwürfel 3 - 5 cm lose Schüttung mit zusätzlicher Sauerstoffversorgung

Pumpe 9000l/h wird nächste saison erhöt auf 20.000 bis 30.000l/h Pumpenhöhe 3m

Skimmer 2500l/h OASE Filter




Leider wird mein Teich bis heute nicht wirklich klar._


----------



## Zacky (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Wenn Du uns jetzt noch mit Bildern versorgst, sind wir hoch erfreut, denn Bilder sind immer gerne gesehen, da wir auch sehr neugierig sind. 

Vielleicht kannst Du uns deinen Filteraufbau nochmal genauer beschreiben, wie er betrieben wird - vermutlich gepumpt? - mit was für einer Pumpenleistung? - Vorfilter? - UVC ja / nein? - was für Filtermedien du eingesetzt hast?


----------



## Ida17 (2. Aug. 2017)

Nabend Rohasu und herzlich Willkommen!
Hört  sich alles ziemlich nett an, aber es gibt ein Problem 

wir sind soooo süchtig nach Bildern! Ohne Stoff können wir nicht arbeiten 
also schnell Fotos knipsen von der Oase mit Pflanze, Fisch und was sonst noch kreucht! 

Viel Spaß hier!


PS: Zacky war schneller  und könntest Du, Rohasu, uns Deinen richtigen Namen verraten? Ist netter zum Ansprechen


----------



## marcus18488 (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Rohasu

Freut mich, dass du Spaß mit deinem Teich hast. 
Deinen Stör kannst du wenigstens erkennen als Albino. Da hab ich es schwieriger, da meiner nur ne weiße __ Nase hat. Ich höre schon jetzt wieder einige rufen, Stör und Koi passen nicht zusammen. Ich hab damit seit fünf Jahren keine Probleme. 

Wenn du jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich hättest, wären wir alle überglücklich.


----------



## RoHaSu (2. Aug. 2017)

ja hallo ....

1. Tonne ---> Filterbürsten
2. Tonne ---> Schaumstoff- und Japanmatten
3. Tonne ---> Schaumstoffwürfel 3 - 5 cm lose Schüttung mit zusätzlicher Sauerstoffversorgung

Pumpe 9000l/h wird nächste saison erhöt auf 20.000 bis 30.000l/h Pumpenhöhe 3m

Skimmer 2500l/h OASE Filter


----------



## RoHaSu (2. Aug. 2017)

achso nennt mich Ron steht für das Ro


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

RoHaSu schrieb:


> _Leider wird mein Teich bis heute nicht wirklich klar._


Hallo Ron,
das könnte möglicherweise an den sich langsam auflösenden Kokosmatten liegen die am Rand verbaut sind ==> pöse Nährstoffe  auch der Mulm hängt sich gut in die Zwischenräume der matten.
warte mal noch 1 Jahr ab bis sich alles besser eingependelt hat. Hast mal die Wasserwerte schon geprüft?

 für die bilder


----------



## RoHaSu (3. Aug. 2017)

Nein Wasserwerfer habe ich noch nicht geprüfter.  Habe mir nen Testköfferchen bestellt.

sera 07715 KOI Aqua-Test Box (+Cu), Koffer, Wasser testen für Fortgeschrittene pH, GH, KH, NH3/NH4, NO2,NO3, PO4, Fe und Cu - schnell, genau, professionell


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2017)

Moin.

Hast du eine UVC verbaut?
habe ich jetzt nirgendwo gefunden die Info.

Die 9000er Pumpe wird bei 3m Förderhöhe  auch kaum noch was bringen.
Rechnest du ab Teichgrund? Man rechnet ab Wasserspiegel eigentlich.

Es ist weiterhin zu berücksichtigen ob dein Filter für eine 20-30er Pumpe noch ausgelegt ist.
Vielleicht kannst du den auch nochmal zeigen und die Verbindungen usw genauer beschreiben.


----------



## RoHaSu (3. Aug. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,
> das könnte möglicherweise an den sich langsam auflösenden Kokosmatten liegen die am Rand verbaut sind ==> pöse Nährstoffe  auch der Mulm hängt sich gut in die Zwischenräume der matten.



Ich habe da keine Kokusmatten drinn das ist Hanfgewebe zur Uferbefestigung.


----------



## Lion (3. Aug. 2017)

hallo Ron,
einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du Dir (Euch) angelegt und wird bestimmt für viel
Freude und Endspannung sorgen.  

Du schreibst:
Leider wird mein Teichwasser nicht sauber!
9000 Pumpe wird in der nächsten Saison ersetzt!

Ich denke eine Ursache ist, dass die 9000er bei einer Höhe bis zur ersten Tonne = Ca. 2,00Meter
beträgt, und somit noch nicht mal mehr die Hälfte an Leistung ankommt, und somit viel zu klein dimensioniert ist.

Also würde ich die Pumpe jetzt sofort ersetzen.
Um effizienter zu arbeiten prüfe, ob Du nicht die hinteren 2 Tonnen auf gleicher Höhe wie die letzte
setzen kannst, auch hierdurch gewinnst Du an Höhe und somit an mehr Durchfluß.

Die neue Pumpe sollte aber so dimensioniert sein, so das dein __ Filtersystem das noch schafft.

Auch müsstest Du deinem Teich ein wenig Zeit geben, damit auch die Pflanzen ihren Beitrag leisten.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Freude an deinem Teich und ein gutes Gelingen.
 VG. Leon


----------



## RoHaSu (3. Aug. 2017)

Die pumpen Förderhöhe habe ich ab Grund gerechnet. 3,20m ab Oberfläche wären es 1,50m

Beschreibung des Filters um Begrüssungstread. Übergänge zu den einzelnen Tonnen je 1 Rohr 5cm Durchmesser.

Der Durchfluss sind 1200l/h also knapp 28.800l/Tag plus der Skimmer


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2017)

RoHaSu schrieb:


> Ich habe da keine Kokusmatten drinn das ist Hanfgewebe zur Uferbefestigung.


das zersetzt sich auch mit der Zeit, gut ist es wenn man Material im Teich verbaut was keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe einbringt



RoHaSu schrieb:


> Übergänge zu den einzelnen Tonnen je 1 Rohr 5cm Durchmesser


wenn du die Pumpenleistung vergrößerst werden die 5cm rohre nicht mehr ausreichen - da werden die Tonnen überlaufen - besser wäre es die tonnen mit 110er Flanschen zu verbinden.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2017)

RoHaSu schrieb:


> Die pumpen Förderhöhe habe ich ab Grund gerechnet. 3,20m ab Oberfläche wären es 1,50m
> 
> Beschreibung des Filters um Begrüssungstread. Übergänge zu den einzelnen Tonnen je 1 Rohr 5cm Durchmesser.
> 
> Der Durchfluss sind 1200l/h also knapp 28.800l/Tag plus der Skimmer



Moin.

Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Also ist schon einiges an Förderhöhe vorhanden.
Wenn die Pumpe aus wäre, würde das Wasser ja im Schlauch bis Wasseroberfläche stehen. 
Das Prinzip der Kommunizierenden Röhren greift hier.
Daher rechnet man effektiv ab Wasseroberfläche, weil dort die eigentliche Förderung/der Hub beginnt.

Die Verbindungsrohre sind zu klein für eine höhere Förderleistung.
Es empfehlen sich immer DN110 Verbindungen bei Regentonnen-Filtern.
Durch ein 110er Rohr fließen, ohne viel Gewalt, rund 10.000 Liter Wasser/Std wenn es der Schwerkraft folgt.

Bei Koiteich-Neubauten empfiehlt man heute eine Umwälzung von 1/Std des Teichvolumens.
Minimal alle 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter.
Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechenn wie viele Verbindungen du benötigst zwischen den Tonnen.
Minimum eine, besser noch 2.

Eine schnellere Umwälzung wird zum einen die ganzen Algen und Partikel schneller zum Filter führen, wo sie sich mitunter absetzen können.
Eine langsame Umwälzung bedeutet auch, dass die Algen mitunter schneller nachwachsen, als man sie zum Filter führt.

Eine Tauch UVC würde ich persönlich auch einbauen. Die zerstört dir die Schwebealgen und sorgt dafür, dass die mit der Zeit absterben und verklumpen.
Dann können sie auch in den Bürsten hängen bleiben.
Ansonsten sind diese so fein und klein, dass selbst ein guter Trommelfilter sie nicht zu fassen bekommt.


----------



## RoHaSu (3. Aug. 2017)

Okay dann werde ich das mal angehen.


----------



## RoHaSu (4. Aug. 2017)

Übrigends Durchmesser der Rohre ist 80 cm da könnte doch mehr durch... Habe mir ne Pumpe ausgekuckt. ...






*UBBINK Bachlaufpumpe »Cascademax 18000«, 18.000 l/h*
Artikel-Nr. 359425B


Mit Spezial-Impeller für die optimale Höhenförderung
Robuster leistungsstarker Asynchmotor für gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit und konstante Leistung
Starke Wasser- und Höhenförderung
Thermische Sicherung zur Vermeidung von Überhitzung und für zusätzliche Sicherheit
Für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet


----------



## RoHaSu (4. Aug. 2017)




----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2017)

Viel zu teuer, viel zu viel Stromverbrauch.

Denk doch mal drüber nach vielleicht einen Bodenablauf nachträglich zu installieren und den Filter in Schwerkraft auszulegen.
Da ergeben sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten.
Einmal Arbeit, langfristig mehr Teichspass.


----------



## RoHaSu (5. Aug. 2017)

Vielen dank für den Tipp. Jedoch will ich keinen Bodenablauf, denn wenn dort mal irgendwas defekt ist muss ich jedesmal den ganzen Teich ablassen um das zu reparieren auch ist der Aufwand jetzt den Teich abzulassen dann einen Kanal unterirdisch zu buddeln und dann diesen Abschluss hinzubekommen mir zu hoch dann nehme ich lieber die erhöhten Stromkosten in Kauf vor beide sich das ja auch noch in Grenzen hält diese Pumpe wo du sagst ist viel zu teuer ja das ist eigentlich eher eine der Mittelklasse hat ja auch noch gar nicht so viel Leistung von daher stimme ich dir dann nicht ganz zu sicherlich ist ein Bodenablauf pflegeleichter erstmal aber sollte es was kommen ist der Aufwand ements und die Kosten umso höher


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2017)

Wenn das so ist, würde ich auf Oase Pumpen setzen.
Die sind dann quasi der Merzedes, aber halten auch so lange und die Garantie ist auch da.
Gibt auch welche mit zweiten Anschluss für den Skimmer.


----------



## Lion (6. Aug. 2017)

RoHaSu schrieb:


> Vielen dank für den Tipp. Jedoch will ich keinen Bodenablauf,



hallo Ron,
wäre das vieleicht eine gute Lösung für Dich?
Es gibt jetzt Pumpen die lassen sich elektr. regeln und hier könntest Du dann die Fördermenge
deinem System anpassen.
ein Beispiel: AquaForte O-Plus Vario 20000
Verbrauch 200 Watt
oder die 30000er oder eine andere Marke nach deinem Geschmack.
Diese Art ist im Kauf günstiger und verbraucht weniger Strom.

(ich würde dann die 9000er, welche Du hast am Skimmer anschließen.)

Ein gepumptes System hat auch seine Vorteile, Du kannst die Pumpe im Teich variieren,
höher tiefer legen, mal in die eine oder andere Schmutzecke legen usw,....
Einziger Nachteil, man sieht die Rohrleitung, aber, kein Problem.

VG. Léon


----------



## groecamp (6. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, würde ich auf Oase Pumpen setzen.
> Die sind dann quasi der Merzedes, aber halten auch so lange und die Garantie ist auch da.


Na wenn das der Mercedes unter den Pumpen ist muss man nur hoffen, dass keine Schummelsoftware verbaut ist....nicht dass da was anderes rauskommt als auf dem Etikett steht...
Also ob man zur Zeit die deutschen Automarken als Qualitätsprodukte anführen kann ist wohl zu bezweifeln... würde nicht unsere Regierung ... na lassen wir mal das

Für den Preis eines Pumpen-Mercedes bekomme mehrere asiatische Pumpen-Kias...die halten genauso lange...meine Bachlaufpumpe von Wiltec pumpt seit 5 Jahren tagein..tagaus das ganze Jahr auch im Winter ihre 4000l/h ohne Störung...und wenn sie dann kaputt gehen soll, kauf ich mir ne neue für knapp 40,-€


----------



## Teich4You (6. Aug. 2017)

groecamp schrieb:


> Na wenn das der Mercedes unter den Pumpen ist muss man nur hoffen, dass keine Schummelsoftware verbaut ist....nicht dass da was anderes rauskommt als auf dem Etikett steht...
> Also ob man zur Zeit die deutschen Automarken als Qualitätsprodukte anführen kann ist wohl zu bezweifeln... würde nicht unsere Regierung ... na lassen wir mal das
> 
> Für den Preis eines Pumpen-Mercedes bekomme mehrere asiatische Pumpen-Kias...die halten genauso lange...meine Bachlaufpumpe von Wiltec pumpt seit 5 Jahren tagein..tagaus das ganze Jahr auch im Winter ihre 4000l/h ohne Störung...und wenn sie dann kaputt gehen soll, kauf ich mir ne neue für knapp 40,-€


Das kann ja jeder halten wie ein Dachdecker.


----------



## RoHaSu (9. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Léon....

Genau so hatte ich es mir gedacht..... Das ist für mich sicher die beste Lösung.


----------



## RoHaSu (10. Aug. 2017)

_View: https://vimeo.com/229036279_


----------

